
LTE Congestion - ronaldl93
https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/rain-speedtest
======
exabrial
I hope for the best, but I hope the local copper thieves can disambiguate
buried copper from buried optic!

~~~
ronaldl93
haha cheers!

